# مفرش الكون المضيئ



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

البدر اول ما بدأ متلثما 
يبدي الضياء لنا بخد مسفر
فكأنما هو خوذة من فضة
قد ركبت في هامة من عنبر
..........
القمر نور يشع وينير طرق العشاق ..
القمر مكان لا يعيش فيه الا العشاق لمكانته العاليه ..
ولا يمكن ان تتحقق هذه الاجواء الا مع مفرش الكون فيصبح الحلم حقيقه ..​ 


مفرش الكون تمت صناعتة في ارقى المصانع الصينيه بتصميم رائع واضاءه فسفوريه قويه يأتي مفرش الكون بشنطة فاخره ماركة ( soigne ) كما يحتوي المفرش على 4 قطع عدد 2 كيس مخده بعبارة فسفوريه + شرشف + 

غطاء ​ 






​


----------



## ركائز التسويق (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

ررراائع بجد ..موووووفقه جنان الخلـــد


----------



## القمة للأستثمار (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

ربي يرزقك من فضله ياجنان الخلد


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

الله يوفقج يا الغاليه


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

يعطيكم الف عافيه على مروركم الكريم


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,
[/align]


----------



## ركائز التسويق (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​



_________________________​ 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
*في .... متجر جنان الخلد*
*



*​ 
*[URL="http://www.jenan-alkhld.comإن"]www.jenan-alkhld.com[/URL]*http://www.jenan-alkhld.com/​

*إن* 
*اعـجـبـــك فتحـدث عـنا *​
*وإن لم يعجبك فتحدث إلينا*​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------



## جنان الخلد (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

8
بـالتــــ رفـع ــوفيق
8888
888888
888
888
888​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: مفرش الكون المضيئ*


----------

